# Tudor Pelagos. Is it really that bad on a strap?



## Jari37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Slightly fixated on a black Pelagos at the moment, but concerned it might not be much of a strap monster. I'm told the lug design can make it look a bit weird on anything other than a super thick strap, and from what I can gather most people leave it on the bracelet. Any owners able to comment on this?


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

I have two Pelagos LHD and Blue. To be honest. The braclet is so good & comfortable I have never felt the need to put a strap on it. The rubber straps that come with it fit well, look good but are not as comfortable as the bracelet. If you want a strap monster the blackbay is a far better bet IMHO.


----------



## Jari37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Yep I'm reluctantly coming round to this. On one level I fully know the Black Bay is a better idea for someone like me who doesn't particularly love a bracelet, but I don't seem to want to admit it. Really wish the BBB had a date complication, because that's what I'm struggling with.


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

I have a BB steel which has a date complication & looks like a proper tool watch. Looks great on various straps.


----------



## Jari37 (Jan 5, 2020)

For some reason, I'm less keen on the BB steel - it's the black bezel I'm drawn to with both the BBB (slightly blingy) & Pelagos (stark & tool-esque). And after reading another thread somewhere else, I'm thinking again about a black Omega PO as well. These are nice dilemmas to be having in a global pandemic no?

What's on your post-COVID shortlist?


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

After buying a Daytona, just before the shops closed, I think I will have to leave any further pieces until next year unless I get a call from my local AD about a BLNR, skydweller, or Hiulk where I would have to find the money. Yours?


----------



## Jari37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Niiiice. Well I think you're several light years ahead of me in all this, so my wish list is a little more prosaic. Currently, it's a Black Bay black, Sinn 103 plexiglass (plus maybe a U1 blue as a wildcard), a black Pelagos/Omega PO & a Speedy. Current grail is an Explorer 2, after seeing some frankly obscene photographs somebody recently posted of one.


----------

